# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  τηλεοραση crt μετατροπη σε παλμογραφο

## than prs

καλησπερα
ειμαι νεος στον φορουμ και ασχετος στα ηλεκτρολογικα.Εδω και καιρο εχω δει στο ιντερνετ τροπους να μετατρεψεις μια τηλεοραση crt σε παλμογραφο.Ουσιαστικα ειναι audio visualizer και δεν εχει ακριβως τη χρησιμοτητα ενος παλμογραφου.Εχω λοιπον προσπαθησει σε δυο τηλεορασεις και μια οθονη υπολογιστη αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει.Παρακαλω βοηθειστε με και πειτε μου αν κανω κατι λαθος η αν φταινε οι συσκευες που χρησιμοποιω.Καποιοι μου ειπαν οτι ισως να χρειαζεται το σημα που στελνω ενισχυση η οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω ασπρομαυρη(τρανζιστορατη) τηλεοραση.Υπαρχει καποιος στο φορουμ που να μπορει να με βοηθησει η να το εχει κανει ο ιδιος?Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## ggr

Οτι προσπαθεια εχει γινει για μετατροπη οθονης σε παλμογραφο, εχει μονο θεωρητικη σημασια.
Πρακτικα δεν γινεται να επιτευχθει το αποτελεσμα που δινει ενας παλμογραφος στην απεικονιση ενος σηματος.
Υπαρχουν πολλες δυσκολιες Πχ οι επιδοσεις του ενισχυτη οριζοντιας σαρωσης της τηλεορασης και αλλα πολλα.
Ενας ακομα λογος που δεν πρεπει να ασχοληθεις με τετοιου ειδους μετατροπες , ειναι οτι αυτες οι συσκευες εχουν επικινδυνες τασεις και αν εισαι απειρος οπως αναφερεις, ειναι ενας λογος παραπανω.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ είχα κάνει κάποτε το αντίστροφο, μετατροπή παλμογράφου σε τηλεόραση (για την ακρίβεια monitor video) CRT, καθώς δεν έχω στο σπίτι TV ούτε κάποιο monitor video και ήθελα να δοκιμάσω ένα κύκλωμα που σχεδίασα για επιλογή και διανομή video σήματος. Έτσι ο παλιός μου AARON BS635 (που έχει είσοδο Ζ, σε αντίθεση με τον άλλο μου παλμογράφο HAMEG ΗΜ604) μετατράπηκε με τη βοήθεια ενός μικρού κυκλώματος στο breadboard σε monitor video για τις ανάγκες των δοκιμών!

----------


## than prs

δεν υπαρχει καποιος στο φορουμ που να μπορει να μου το φτιαξει?η εκτος?η θα το φτιαξω αυτο η θα το βρω ετοιμο αλλιως θα σκασω!θελω να βγαζει κυμματομορφες με το σημα της μουσικης απο τον ενισχυτη μου.στην πρωτη τηλεοραση ειχα πετυχει να βγαζει το σημα στην τηλεοραση,με γραμμες απλες,χωρις κυμματομορφη συνδεοντας απλα τον ενισχυτη στο horizontal,αλλα μετα απο λιγο η τηλεοραση σβηνει.Σε αυτο τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## genesis

Χαλάρωσε Θάνο!
Δεν είναι εύκολη η μετατροπή που θέλεις να κάνεις.

Υπάρχει μία βασική διαφορά ανάμεσα στις CRT των τηλεοράσεων και σε αυτές των παλμογράφων.
Η απόκλιση της δέσμης στις τηλεοράσεις γίνεται ηλεκτρομαγνητικά με τα πηνία yoke που βρίσκονται εξωτερικά της οθόνης.
Αντίθετα, η απόκλιση της δέσμης στους παλμογράφους γίνεται συνήθως ηλεκτροστατικά με οπλισμούς που βρίσκονται εσωτερικά της οθόνης.

Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι ο παλμογράφος πρέπει να μπορεί να κάνει απεικόνιση της δέσμης σε μεγάλο εύρος κατακόρυφων και οριζόντιων συχνοτήτων.
Αντίθετα η δέσμη της TV είναι "κλειδωμένη" σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες και τα πηνία yoke είναι κατασκευασμένα για βέλτιστη λειτουργία μόνο σε αυτές.
Συνεπώς δεν είναι εύκολο να μετατραπεί για να απεικονίζει κάποιο έστω μικρό εύρος συχνοτήτων.

----------


## IRF

Αποσυνδέεις πλήρως τα κυκλώματα της τηλ που τροφοδοτούν τα πηνία οριζοντίου και καθέτου.Βάζεις στο ένα πηνίο ac για σάρωση και στο άλλο τον ήχο σου με προσεκτική προσαρμογή αντιστάσεων.*Αλλά αυτό που βλέπεις δεν είναι ότι και στον παλμογράφο* είναι σχήματα Lissajous που εμπεριέχουν τμήμα της κυματομορφής ήχου που εισάγεις.Κάνει μόνο για επίδειξη κυμματομορφών σε μαθητές όπου δεν υπάρχει παλμογράφος, έχει πλάκα.Προσοχή το ένα πηνίο έχει πολύ μικρότερη αντίσταση από το άλλο συνήθως.

----------


## than prs

αυτο ειναι IRF!εγω για εφε το θελω οπως ειπα και παραπανω,για audio visualiser.εγω μεχρι στιγμης συνδεα τα καλωδια του καθετου στο πηνιο του οριζοντιου,και στο πηνιο του οριζοντιου εστελνα τον ηχο.Τα ξεχωριζα αποσυνδεοντας τα 2 καλωδια.Αν στην οθονη μου εβγαζε γραμμη ειχα αποσυνδεσει τα καλωδια του καθετου.Αν μου εβγαζε μια τελεία στη μεση της οθονης ειχα αποσυνδεσει τα καλωδια του οριζοντιου.κανοντας αυτα και δοκιμαζοντας ολους τους συνδυασμους με οσο περισσοτερη ασφαλεια μπορουσα αλλα δεν ειχα κανενα αποτελεσμα παρα μονο αυτο που σας εξηγησα παραπανω.κανω κατι λαθος η φταιει κατι αλλο?σημειωτεον οτι τον ηχο τον εστελνα αρχικα απο κινητο και μετα δοκιμαζα απο την εξοδο ακουστικων του στερεοφωνικου μου.χαλασα το κινητο μου και εχει προβλημα με τον ηχο και φοβαμαι να μην χαλασω τον ενισχυτη.για αυτο επευθυνομαι σε εσας μην κανω καμια μ@@@

----------


## IRF

> εγω μεχρι στιγμης συνδεα τα καλωδια του καθετου στο πηνιο του οριζοντιου,και στο πηνιο του οριζοντιου εστελνα τον ηχο.Τα ξεχωριζα αποσυνδεοντας τα 2 καλωδια



Όχι αυτό είναι σκέτη καταστροφή δεν μπορείς να συνδέσεις τα καλώδια καθέτου στην οριζόντια και το αντίθετο έχουν μεγαλη διαφορά εμπέδησης τα δυο πηνία θα κάνεις ζημιές και στο κύκλωμα της τηλεόρασης και στα πηνία.Βάζεις 50Ηz * ac* στο ένα πηνίο το πολύ 6 βολτ.Αν δεις ότι τα έξι βολτ δεν αρκούν αυξάνεις σιγά σιγά ώσπου να πιάσει το σήμα όλη την οθόνη Στο δεύτερο(αυτό με τη μεγαλύτερη ωμική αντίσταση) *πηνίο σε σειρά με το μεγάφωνο* σου δίνεις τον ήχο για να μην κάψεις τον ενισχυτή.Θέλει σίγουρα ήχο από ενισχυτή δεν κάνεις δουλειά από κινητό.Διαφορετικά πρέπει να τυλίξεις εσύ πηνίο με πάρα πολλές σπείρες πάνω στο φερρίτη(δύσκολο).Τα πηνία απόκλισης προσοχή έχουν και άλλα εξαρτήματα που πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις σε μερικές τηλεοράσεις.Ξεκαθάρισε ποιο πηνίο κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη απόκλιση και σε αυτό βάλε τον ήχο στο άλλο την τάση από έναν απλό μ/τη.Αν θέλεις λασκάρεις τη βίδα που συγκρατεί το πηνίο και το γυρνάς ώστε να γίνει το οριζοντίου καθέτου.Οι μεγάλες οθόνες θέλουν σίγουρα ήχο από ενισχυτή στο πηνίο ενώ οι πολύ μικρές δέχονται και απευθείας έξοδο για μεγάφωνο από τρανσιστοράκι.Σε καμιά περίπτωση από κινητό απευθείας στο πηνίο δεν αρκεί η ένταση του ρεύματος.

----------


## than prs

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ IRF!ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!πως θα το παω πιο αριστερα το σημα?πως ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες εδω για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω?

----------


## IRF

> ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ IRF!ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!πως θα το παω πιο αριστερα το σημα?πως ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες εδω για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω?



Στην απάντηση Πατάς Τετράγωνο κάδρο, Πατάς From computer, select files, upload files

----------


## than prs

15380563_1516036708424452_1764584189405056344_n.jpg   δειχνει το σημα τερμα δεξια.απο εναμισι βολτ και πανω το κοβει το μισο.επισης μετα απο κανα πενταλεπτο λειτουργιας σβηνει.

----------


## nikosp

> 15380563_1516036708424452_1764584189405056344_n.jpg   δειχνει το σημα τερμα δεξια.απο εναμισι βολτ και πανω το κοβει το μισο.επισης μετα απο κανα πενταλεπτο λειτουργιας σβηνει.



Νομίζω ότι για να κάνεις σωστά την δουλειά σου θα πρέπει να βάλεις το σήμα ήχου που θέλεις να εμφανίσεις σε κάποιο σημείο του καθέτου ενισχυτή (αφού έχεις ξεκολλήσει το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα)και να αφήσεις τα τελικά κυκλώματα συνδεδεμένα όπως ήταν στην κανονική λειτουργία της τηλεόρασης

----------


## than prs

καλησπερα κυριε νικο εισαστε και στο φορουμ των βεσπαφανς ετσι δεν ειναι?κυριε νικο τι εννοειται?θα συνδεσω τα καλωδια οπως ηταν πριν? και τον ηχο που θα τον στελνω?

----------


## nikosp

> καλησπερα κυριε νικο εισαστε και στο φορουμ των βεσπαφανς ετσι δεν ειναι?κυριε νικο τι εννοειται?θα συνδεσω τα καλωδια οπως ηταν πριν? και τον ηχο που θα τον στελνω?



Ναι πράγματι είμαι ΚΑΙ βεσπόβιος
Στο θέμα μας
Το κύκλωμα κάθετου ενισχυτή σήματος είναι απόλυτα προσαρμοσμένο στο πηνίο κάθετης απόκλησης που βρίσκεται στην οθόνη
Όταν λοιπόν εσύ βάζεις κατ' ευθείαν τον ήχο έστω και ενισχυμένο σε αυτό το κύκλωμα απλά τα δύο αυτά κυκλώματα δεν προσαρμόζονται σωστά
Εάν όμως εσύ αντί για το σήμα που προορίζεται για την κάθετη απόκλιση βάλεις τον ήχο σε κάποιο από τα σημεία ενίσχυσης και όχι κατ' ευθείαν στα πηνία θα έχεις νομίζω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα 
Εδώ θέλω να πω ότι οι όροι μου στα Ελληνικά πιθανώς να είναι λάθος
Εχω σπουδάσει στο εξωτερικό Ηλεκτρονικά και τους όρους αυτούς τους μεταφράζω ίσως όχι και τόσο σωστά δεδομένου ότι λόγω εργασίας μηλάω καθημερινά Αγγλικά

----------


## IRF

> δειχνει το σημα τερμα δεξια.απο εναμισι βολτ και πανω το κοβει το μισο.επισης μετα απο κανα πενταλεπτο λειτουργιας σβηνει.



Το πηνίο που τροφοδοτείς αν έχει τρεις ή τέσσερις ακροδέκτες και *εσύ στέλνεις στην ουσία στο μισό μόνο φερρίτη ρεύμα* γιαυτό έχεις μισή εικόνα.Πρέπει να δεις προσεκτικά σε ποιους ακροδέκτες είναι όλο το πηνίο.Βάλε την εναλλασσόμενη τάση στο ένα πηνίο.Πρέπει να δεις ευθεία γραμμή από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη.Αν βλέπεις τμήμα όπως σε εσένα διπλασίασε την τιμή της τάσης ac από 1,5 σε 3 σε 6 π.χ μετά σε 12.Αν διπλασιάζεται η ευθεία που βλέπεις όλα εντάξει.Μετά βάζεις και ήχο στο άλλο πηνίο.*1,5 βόλτ AC είναι πολύ λίγο.*Προσοχή αν θερμαίνεται το πηνίο βάζεις και λαμπάκι για την αντίστοιχη τάση σε σειρά με το πηνίο.

----------


## than prs

στην φωτογραφια εχω δωσει 3 βολτ ταση και το μισο σημα κοβεται.Ετσι γινεται οταν δινω μεγαλυτερη ταση απλα μεγαλωνει το κυμα και κοβεται.Θα κοιταξω να ελεγξω τα καλωδια που συνδεσα.Αν καταλαθος στειλω ταση μικρη σε λαθος πηνιο υπαρχει κινδυνος για ζημια?φωτακι λεντακι?αν βαλω φωτακι δε θα σβηνει δηλαδη?

----------


## IRF

> στην φωτογραφια εχω δωσει 3 βολτ ταση και το μισο σημα κοβεται.Ετσι γινεται οταν δινω μεγαλυτερη ταση απλα μεγαλωνει το κυμα και κοβεται.Θα κοιταξω να ελεγξω τα καλωδια που συνδεσα.Αν καταλαθος στειλω ταση μικρη σε λαθος πηνιο υπαρχει κινδυνος για ζημια?φωτακι λεντακι?αν βαλω φωτακι δε θα σβηνει δηλαδη?



 Mικρή τάση κανένα πρόβλημα μεγάλη ζεσταίνεται το πηνίο.Όχι λεντάκι πυρακτώσεως θέλει αν θες να το αφήσεις να παίζει πολύ ώρα.Για τις αρχικές δοκιμές δεν χρειάζεται.Eσύ δίνεις τάση στο μισό πηνίο κοίτα στη φωτόΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 67776

----------


## than prs

παιδια η τηλεοραση δεν αναβε σημερα,αναψε τελικα αλλα για πολλη ωρα δεν εδειχνε τιποτα

----------


## nikosp

> Το πηνίο που τροφοδοτείς αν έχει τρεις ή τέσσερις ακροδέκτες και *εσύ στέλνεις στην ουσία στο μισό μόνο φερρίτη ρεύμα* γιαυτό έχεις μισή εικόνα.Πρέπει να δεις προσεκτικά σε ποιους ακροδέκτες είναι όλο το πηνίο.Βάλε την εναλλασσόμενη τάση στο ένα πηνίο.Πρέπει να δεις ευθεία γραμμή από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη.Αν βλέπεις τμήμα όπως σε εσένα διπλασίασε την τιμή της τάσης ac από 1,5 σε 3 σε 6 π.χ μετά σε 12.Αν διπλασιάζεται η ευθεία που βλέπεις όλα εντάξει.Μετά βάζεις και ήχο στο άλλο πηνίο.*1,5 βόλτ AC είναι πολύ λίγο.*Προσοχή αν θερμαίνεται το πηνίο βάζεις και λαμπάκι για την αντίστοιχη τάση σε σειρά με το πηνίο.




Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το πηνίο της vertical deflection καθώς και εκείνο της horizontal deflection είναι ένα πηνίο το καθένα και δεν έχει πολλές άκρες αλλά μια αρχή και ένα τέλος το καθένα

----------


## nikosp

> παιδια η τηλεοραση δεν αναβε σημερα,αναψε τελικα αλλα για πολλη ωρα δεν εδειχνε τιποτα



Πιστεύω ότι το έχεις αποφασίσει ότι αυτή η τηλεόραση είναι για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς και ότι κάποια στιγμή θα παραδώσει το πνεύμα
Το σπουδαίο στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι να έχεις μάθει κάποια πράγματα περισσότερα μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή

----------

FILMAN (13-12-16)

----------


## than prs

προφανως,αυτο το κανω για την καφριλα μου και γιατι μου αρεσει να ασχολουμαι με τετοια πραγματα.Την τηλεοραση την μαζεψα απο τα σκουπιδια οποτε δε με νοιαζει και πολυ..δυσκολευομαι να την αναψω ομως,οταν κλεινω την ταση που στελνω αναβει πιο ευκολα..βεβαια παιζει να χαλασε και το μπουτον που αναβει και θα βαλω αλλο διακοπτη.Αν βαλω τη λαμπα θα διορθωθει αυτο?

----------


## than prs

δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τα πηνια..τα αλλαξα και δε γινοτανε τιποτα μονο γραμμες εβγαζε.Επισης οταν αποσυνδεα την ταση η γραμμη εβγαινε στο κεντρο της οθονης και οχι στα δεξια.Οταν αλλαξα την πολυκοτητα της τασης η γραμμη απο τερμα δεξια πηγε τερμα αριστερα.Μηπως φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης που βγαζει dc και οχι ac?εψαξα να βρω μετασχηματιστη ac και δεν ειχε κανεις.ενας παππους μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν μετασχηματιστες ac.ολοι εχουνε και ανορθωτη μεσα που μετατρεπει το ρευμα σε dc.μου ειπε οτι αν εγω θελω ac πρεπει να ανοιξω τον μεασχηματιστη και να καταργησω τον ανορθωτη που εχει μεσα.

----------


## nikosp

> δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τα πηνια..τα αλλαξα και δε γινοτανε τιποτα μονο γραμμες εβγαζε.Επισης οταν αποσυνδεα την ταση η γραμμη εβγαινε στο κεντρο της οθονης και οχι στα δεξια.Οταν αλλαξα την πολυκοτητα της τασης η γραμμη απο τερμα δεξια πηγε τερμα αριστερα.Μηπως φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης που βγαζει dc και οχι ac?εψαξα να βρω μετασχηματιστη ac και δεν ειχε κανεις.ενας παππους μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν μετασχηματιστες ac.ολοι εχουνε και ανορθωτη μεσα που μετατρεπει το ρευμα σε dc.μου ειπε οτι αν εγω θελω ac πρεπει να ανοιξω τον μεασχηματιστη και να καταργησω τον ανορθωτη που εχει μεσα.



Φίλε μου καλησπέρα
Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΣ βγάζουν εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα
Το συνεχές γίνεται κατόπιν μέσω ανόρθωσης
Τώρα το τι λέει ο κάθε παππούς άστο να πάει

Θα σου συνιστούσα πάντως πριν συνεχίσεις να ρίξεις κάποιες ματιές στα βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών γιατί έτσι πως το πάς δεν πάει

----------

FILMAN (13-12-16)

----------


## CybEng

Μάλλον ο than prs λέγοντας μετασχηματιστή εννοεί αυτά τα μικρά μαύρα κουτάκια (power adaptors) που μπαίνουν στην πρίζα για να τροφοδοτήσουν μικροσυσκευές. 
Δυστυχώς όλος ο κόσμος τα αναφέρει λανθασμένα ως μετασχηματιστές και με αυτή την ονομασία τα ζητάει στα διάφορα καταστήματα.

----------

FILMAN (13-12-16)

----------


## IRF

> .Οταν αλλαξα την πολυκοτητα της τασης η γραμμη απο τερμα δεξια πηγε τερμα αριστερα.Μηπως φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης που βγαζει dc και οχι ac?εψαξα να βρω μετασχηματιστη ac και δεν ειχε κανεις.ενας παππους μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν μετασχηματιστες ac.ολοι εχουνε και ανορθωτη μεσα που μετατρεπει το ρευμα σε dc.μου ειπε οτι αν εγω θελω ac πρεπει να ανοιξω τον μεασχηματιστη και να καταργησω τον ανορθωτη που εχει μεσα.



Φυσικά και φταίει ο "μ/της".Ο δικός σου είναι προφανώς με μια δίοδο στην έξοδο και *βγάζει ημιανορθωμένη τάση*. Πρέπει να μην έχει τίποτα στην έξοδο, θα δεις να λέει *AC*. H τηλεόραση μπορεί να έκαψε κάποια ασφάλεια από βραχυκύκλωμα στα ασύνδετα καλώδια που έβγαλες από τα πηνία.Αλλά αν ήταν από τα σκουπίδια παίζει να είχε πρόβλημα.
Συγχαρητήρια για αυτό που κάνεις με τις γνώσεις που έχεις.Στο σημείο που έφτασες είναι θαύμα.Προσοχή όμως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα δώσεις ήχο σε μέρος κυκλώματος της τν.Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις πηνίο με πυρήνα σιδήρου(με ήχο από ενισχυτή σε σειρά με μεγάφωνο σωστών χαρακτηρ.)εξωτερικά σε οθόνη έγχρωμης τν εκεί να δεις εφέ πανδαισία χρωμάτων.Και δεν πειράζεις τίποτα στην τν.Ότι θα χαλάσει η απεικόνιση της τν μακροχρόνια είναι σίγουρο όμως.Προσοχή στις τν από σκουπίδια που έχουν φάει λίγη βροχή υγρασία συμπεριφέρονται απρόβλεπτα ως ηλεκτροπληξία.

----------

than prs (11-12-16)

----------


## than prs

τετοιο power adaptor εχω.Δηλαδη τι μετασχηματιστη να παρω?πως να τον ζητησω?η τηλεοραση μου δηλαδη καπουτ?πεταμα?εχω κιαλες τηλεορασεις προορισμενες για αυτο το σκοπο.IRF μου εβαλες ιδεες για την εγχρωμη..για λεγε,γινεται και σε οθονη υπολογιστη?

----------


## IRF

> τετοιο power adaptor εχω.Δηλαδη τι μετασχηματιστη να παρω?πως να τον ζητησω?η τηλεοραση μου δηλαδη καπουτ?πεταμα?εχω κιαλες τηλεορασεις προορισμενες για αυτο το σκοπο.IRF μου εβαλες ιδεες για την εγχρωμη..για λεγε,γινεται και σε οθονη υπολογιστη?



Ο σκέτος μ/της φωτό.Προσοχή στην έξοδο *δεν* πρέπει να έχει δίοδο.Φυσικά και γίνεται και με μόνιτορ υπολογιστή αλλά πρέπει να στέλνεται κάποιο σήμα έστω ένα χρώμα από υπολογιστή. Θα δοκιμάσεις πρώτα να πλησιάσεις με έναν μαγνήτη για να καταλάβεις την αρχή.Μετά χρειάζεσαι μετασχηματιστές (παλαιές συσκευές ανακύκλωση)που θα βρες ότι πηνία= πυρήνα  θέλεις αποσυναρμολογείς μερικώς τον μ/τη και έχεις τα πηνία σου.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το ρεύμα σκοτώνει.Αποσυναρμολόγηση μικρού μ/τη:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw2zYUBkp20

----------


## Fire Doger

Απορία: Αν αντί για AC στο ένα πηνίο βάλει και στα 2 left-right channel δεν θα μπορεί να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιες ζωγραφιές με τα Lissajous?

----------


## IRF

> Απορία: Αν αντί για AC στο ένα πηνίο βάλει και στα 2 left-right channel δεν θα μπορεί να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιες ζωγραφιές με τα Lissajous?



Ναι φυσικά αλλά θα πρέπει να του εξηγήσουμε το πως; το έχεις κάνει να του πεις;
http://techenstein.blogspot.gr/2009/...illoscope.html

----------


## than prs

μισο λεπτο,μπερδευτηκα..αυτα που λεμε τωρα ειναι για την crt?Αυτην που εχω η αυτην τα'φτυσε?θα την ξανασυνδεσω κανονικα? και τι θα κανω με τον μαγνητη?τον μετασχηματιστη γιατι να τον ανοιξω?συγνωμη αμα δεν τα καταλαβαινω με την πρωτη δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρονικα

----------


## IRF

Μόνο για CRT τν μιλάμε.Συνέχισε πρώτα το πρότζεκτ σου σε νεα τν που δουλεύει.Βρες έναν ac μ/τη και βάλε τον ήχο.

----------


## IRF

> μισο λεπτο,μπερδευτηκα..αυτα που λεμε τωρα ειναι για την crt?



Μόνο για CRT




> Αυτην που εχω η αυτην τα'φτυσε?θα την ξανασυνδεσω κανονικα?



 αυτην που τα φτυσε την ξεχνας θελει καινουργια δεν ειναι ασφαλες να επισκευάσεις «βρεγμένη» τν




> και τι θα κανω με τον μαγνητη?



Πλησιάζεις ένα μαγνητη εξωτερικα στην οθονη σε μια εγχρωμη τηλεοραση, ενω παιζει, crt παντα και θα δεις μεταβολές στα χρωματα.κανε ως εδω και μετα βλεπουμε

----------


## Fire Doger

> Ναι φυσικά αλλά θα πρέπει να του εξηγήσουμε το πως; το έχεις κάνει να του πεις;
> http://techenstein.blogspot.gr/2009/...illoscope.html



Όχι δεν έχω κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο, απλώς μου κινήσατε το ενδιαφέρον και λίγο που έψαξα βρήκα έναν που έχει φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα στο οποίο βάζεις 3D μοντέλα και τα μετατρέπει σε ήχο για Lissajous και μ' άρεσε σαν ιδέα και είχα απορία αν θα δούλευε.

Για να λες πως θέλει ενισχυτή το πηνίο με την μεγάλη αντίσταση και έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με το άλλο φαντάζομαι θα είναι δύσκολο να φέρεις το σήμα στα μέτρα του.

*Άλλη απορία, κανένα μπιχλιμπίδι που να κάνει sample τον ήχο και να έχει έξοδο video δεν υπάρχει?
Μπορεί ένας μΕ να βγάλει αξιόλογη έξοδο σε RCA http://www.ze.em-net.ne.jp/~kenken/en/videogame.html
(Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς έχει και τα source files)

----------


## IRF

> *Άλλη απορία, κανένα μπιχλιμπίδι που να κάνει sample τον ήχο και να έχει έξοδο video δεν υπάρχει?
> Μπορεί ένας μΕ να βγάλει αξιόλογη έξοδο σε RCA http://www.ze.em-net.ne.jp/~kenken/en/videogame.html
> (Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς έχει και τα source files)



Προσοχή απευθυνόμαστε σε «αρχάριο» μέλος που δεν μπορεί να διακρίνει αν ο μ/της έχει ανόρθωση.Αυτά που έκανε ως τώρα είναι θαύμα μην το παρακάνουμε.

----------

FILMAN (13-12-16), 

mikemtb (12-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην παραμείνει το κύκλωμα οριζόντιας απόκλισης ως έχει και απλά να εφαρμοστεί το σήμα ήχου στην κατακόρυφη απόκλιση. Η φωτεινότητα πρέπει να μειωθεί στο ελάχιστο γιατί η στενή δέσμη που θα χτυπάει στο ίδιο σημείο θα καταστρέψει την επίστρωση φωσφόρου της οθόνης.

----------


## than prs

15493582_1523820704312719_5062712416250167471_o.jpgΔεν εχω μαγνητη,αλλα βρηκα τετοιο πηνιο απο εναν παλιο χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη.Κανει ετσι?λοιπον,τωρα τι κανω?Θα δουλεψω με οθονη υπολογιστη.Την συνδεω στον υπολογιστη μου,και μετα?Να υποθεσω,στελνω σημα απο το ηχειο σε αυτα τα καλωδιακια και αφηνω το πηνιο πανω στην οθονη?

----------


## than prs

την τηλεοραση ρε παιδια να την πεταξω?αν βρω εναν τετοιο μετασχηματιστη ac δε μπορω να την κανω να δουλεψει?δεν ειναι ασφαλες?η απλα δε θα λειτουργησει?

----------


## nikosp

> 15493582_1523820704312719_5062712416250167471_o.jpgΔεν εχω μαγνητη,αλλα βρηκα τετοιο πηνιο απο εναν παλιο χαλασμενο μετασχηματιστη.Κανει ετσι?λοιπον,τωρα τι κανω?Θα δουλεψω με οθονη υπολογιστη.Την συνδεω στον υπολογιστη μου,και μετα?Να υποθεσω,στελνω σημα απο το ηχειο σε αυτα τα καλωδιακια και αφηνω το πηνιο πανω στην οθονη?



Ναι μπορείς και να το κάνεις

----------


## than prs

> Ναι μπορείς και να το κάνεις



το εκανα και δε γινεται τιποτα

----------


## than prs

καλησπερα.την τηλεοραση την εφτιαξα και θελω να σας ευχαριστισω για τη σημαντικοτατη βοηθεια σας.Εχω ομως ενα θεματακι και ειπα να συνεχισω εδω και να μην ανοιξω αλλο θρεντ.Λοιπον,ειχα συνδεδεμενη την τηλεοραση με το ηχειο αλλα οταν εβαζα δυνατα το στερεοφωνικο σταματουσε να παιζει ξαφνικα.Το εσβηνες,το ξαναναβες και επαιζε παλι κανονικα.στις χαμηλες εντασεις δεν το εκανε αυτο.και θελω τωρα να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση να παιρνει σημα απο τον μικτη.θελω λοιπον να μου πειτε πως να ενισχισω το σημα του μικτη γιατι μαλλον δε θα φτανει.Θα ηθελα να μπορω να το ρυθμιζω κιολας με καποιο ποτενσιομετρο η κατι.

----------

